# Early motorbike - thinking Miami Arrow frame



## mongeese (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## mongeese (Jul 24, 2017)

Any other pictures needed let me know.


----------



## mongeese (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Nickinator (Jul 24, 2017)

That's definitely a Miami frame, Dave the wave has a arrow version he could probably compare the head badge screw dimensions 

Nick.


----------



## mongeese (Jul 24, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> That's definitely a Miami frame, Dave the wave has a arrow version he could probably compare the head badge screw dimensions
> 
> Nick.



Holes for badge are staggered. If facing badge right one is higher and they are in the middle of the headtube as in not forward or behind. My top of fingers in picture are where holes are.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 24, 2017)

Might be a Rami? far left second row has the screw locations like you indicate


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2017)

Harris/Snyder chain wheel tho- Nice Eagle saddle too.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2017)

How tall is the seat pillar? fordmike might like that.


----------



## mongeese (Jul 24, 2017)

This is the badge that fit my last Miami and has same holes. If I am not mistaking.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2017)

shoulda bought mine when I had it. lol.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 24, 2017)

How tall is this frame?


----------



## mongeese (Jul 24, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> How tall is this frame?



From top of bottom bracket as seen in pictures. Standover height without tires as seen in pictures.


----------



## catfish (Jul 24, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> View attachment 649718 Might be a Rami? far left second row has the screw locations like you indicate




Nice collection!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 25, 2017)

*Mongeese ... this machine is very-beautiful to behold.
Thank you for posting.  

I have a few comments ... if you find they are not in 
good form .. I will delete.  Just lemme know .....

Lose the fork.  Not only is it not a Miami-Built ... but
it is made for a 26'' X 1.5'' wheel and tire.  Please look
at how the front fender is bowed-out ... and look at the
clearance of the front wheel to the under part of the
fork crown.

Now, look at the clearance of the rear wheel to the rear
fender.  You may notice a significant amount of extra
space between the rear wheel and rear fender - compared
to the space between the front wheel and the front fender.

The frame is designed to permit the placement of either
a 30-tooth (one-inch pitch) ... or a 60-tooth (half-inch pitch)
chainring.  The chainring on the machine right now (as
pictured) is not appropriate .. as it is not a Miami-Built 
chainring.

The Motorcycle Style No.50 badge is very appropriate for
this particular machine.  I have owned an identical frame ..
complete with the Motorcycle Style No.50 badge attached
by the factory.

Sadly ... I no longer own that frame (with attached badge) ...
and no longer own the badge in the foto, below.

Here's hoping you enjoy your find ... or ... allow someone
else to be a new owner .... and you find yourself holding
a fat stack of American currency.

Wind in your sails .....

....... patric

*


----------



## mongeese (Jul 25, 2017)

Thank you Hoofhearted- I heard you were the best knowledge and it is true. I would of private convo'd you but seems you do not allow it? Thank you sir. Anyone have a badge for me?


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 25, 2017)

mongeese said:


> Thank you Hoofhearted- I heard you were the best knowledge and it is true. I would of private convo'd you but seems you do not allow it? Thank you sir. Anyone have a badge for me?




*No badge .....

You can call me at 1-937-572-8566 after 7pm EST today
or all day Wednesday / Thursday / Friday.

patric cafaro*


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 25, 2017)

catfish said:


> Nice collection!




Thanks! It belongs to a buddy of mine named Catfish [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks! It belongs to a buddy of mine named Catfish [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I know that guy!


----------

